# Saddle slipping back on E-post



## ezzy (Jul 30, 2006)

Having just gotten myself build up a 2008 Look 595 Ultra i have noticed that my saddle is slipping back on the E-post. Its the saddle rails that slip on the E-post clamp. Should it be extremely tight in order not to slip? I am riding a Specialized Phenom 2010 Team saddle. 

Also i found there were some frames with seatpost alignment problems, ie the saddle points slightly to the left (http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=108687&highlight=epost). Mine's got that too but not to the extent that its unridable. I guess its not my E-post thats faulty?

Cheers
Ezzy


----------



## George M (Sep 25, 2008)

Try putting some clear finger nail polish on the rails.:thumbsup:


----------



## ezzy (Jul 30, 2006)

will do that george - i guess you had the same issue?


----------



## jasjas (Dec 16, 2009)

I used Carbon assembly paste, its a carbon clamp after all.
but nail varnish sounds good!


----------



## ezzy (Jul 30, 2006)

I have some carbon assemply paste so i will give that a shot - otherwise it will be nailpolish and stockings


----------

